# What is the last piece of music you would want to listen to before you die?



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 17, 2015)

This is a recurring question which I've been pondering upon this year!
As a composer myself, I believe this question is important, very hard to answer, but somehow interesting for me to contemplate!
I'd be very interested in hearing your perspective, and see what we all take away from this, it might even later influence our common composing process, who knows!
Thank you V.I.!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 17, 2015)

John Cage's 'As Slow As Possible' (the organ version - Halberstadt performance)


----------



## apessino (Jun 17, 2015)

Verdi's Otello... 1960 Decca recording with Mario Del Monaco, Renata Tebaldi, Von Karajan.

The pinnacle of the human artistic experience, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 17, 2015)

Meshuggah - I Am Colossus


----------



## muk (Jun 17, 2015)

The Schubert String Quintet.


----------



## jcs88 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hans Zimmer's Gladiator score


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2015)

Nothing
I'll be too busy telling my wife how to make espresso on her own correctly up until my last breath. Go ahead and put those New Order records on after I'm dead. Don't leave that toaster oven on. You cannot drive my car. Music will just get in the way.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2015)

Or something where I can just focus on one note like Scelsi str qt 4. Eno Apollo or Sleep Dopesmoker, the hum of the 2 freeway.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 17, 2015)

jcs88 @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Hans Zimmer's Gladiator score



Why would you want to be crying your eyes out before you go? :lol:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 17, 2015)

Brahm's German Requiem.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jun 17, 2015)

"I'll Fly Away"
When I die, hallelujah by and by, I'll fly away!


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 17, 2015)

First thing that comes to my mind is Marilyn Manson's cover of Patti Smith's "Rock'n'Roll N-Word". Possibly AC/DC's "Highway to Hell". Something in that spirit would suit me best, I think. 

Or if the moment is more serene, I suppose I could do worse than to fall asleep to Hans Zimmer's "Time". Love that tune and the vibe seems eerily suitable. Too bad it's so short.

On the other hand... 



> John Cage's 'As Slow As Possible' (the organ version - Halberstadt performance)



Great answer! :D


----------



## TGV (Jun 17, 2015)

muk @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> The Schubert String Quintet.


Yes, that is unearthly beautiful. That or the string arrangement of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go_3nFjxvKs (BWV 622 O Mensch, bewein' dein Sünde groß).


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 17, 2015)

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 17, 2015)

Awaken by Yes - 1977


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Jun 17, 2015)

jtnyc @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Awaken by Yes - 1977



I'm with you, brother! 0oD


----------



## Sebastianmu (Jun 17, 2015)

Mahler II


----------



## JohnG (Jun 17, 2015)

"I Wanna Be Sedated"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd be happy with this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6GxnhcfqP0


----------



## Pasticcio (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkyCrx4DyMk


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 17, 2015)

The last piece, as in the one you hate the most?



That would have to be The Star Spangled Banner - not because of its significance but because it's a horrible song!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 17, 2015)

Elliot Carter, Third string quartet !!


----------



## chibear (Jun 17, 2015)

R Strauss 4 last songs. Jay's choice of the German Requiem would be second choice, but if I'm dying I don't want to take that long to do it.


----------



## dimtsak (Jun 17, 2015)

The chorale "Wenn ich einmal soll scheiden" from Bach's Matthäus-Passion would be enough for me.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2015)

Only the sound of my friends and family at my bedside.
Including my best friend, who always makes me laugh, reminding me that soon I'll be worm food then asking me for all my stuff.


----------



## DaddyO (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg-o2eGzM4


----------



## MaestroRage (Jun 18, 2015)

the cure to what ails me. Those words would be the most beautiful music i'll ever have heard :D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jun 18, 2015)

DaddyO @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg-o2eGzM4


While not my personal choice for "last song", (I chose "I'll Fly Away"), I certainly agree with the sentiment!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure but may be my most favourite Mozart's piano concerto as it is the first piece of classical/orchestral music I ever heard as a kid.

Full circle or something if it makes any sense.


Tanuj.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys/Everyone!

I couldn't be more thankful for each reply, I gave a good listen to every piece mentioned...I was very moved by some of the choices, I completely laughed to some. 
Depending on one's point of view, all perfect decisions I agree! 
Whoever's interested, I asked my musician Mother, she said "Probably Forrest Gump score" or "Brahms German Requiem too!"

I could think of countless examples of classical music myself, yes even film music cues, thinking i would prefer a satisfying hour-long symphony, instead of one short piece... 

Mascagni's simplicity, and this performance came to mind frequently: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQLRqK2ME88

But ultimately, and I tested myself two consecutive days, there's nothing more humble i would want than this very personal one...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_1ylBt-Bw

Guess that's how powerful Sound can be!
Anybody else, feel free to share if you want!
Thanks again very very much everybody! o 
-A.s-


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 18, 2015)

AlexandreSafi @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> But ultimately, and I tested myself two consecutive days, there's nothing more humble i would want than this very personal one...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-_1ylBt-Bw



Good choice! I could go with that as well  I hadn't actually heard the Interstellar stuff before. Sounds like something I'd appreciate... must go and give a proper listen. Thanks. 

I like how several of us picked Zimmer pieces.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 22, 2015)

ABBA -- Dancing Queen. Seriously. I'm not joking.

Mahlon


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2015)

Beach Boys: Good Vibrations

This is the earliest memory I have of getting chills / some emotional reaction from a piece of music when I was a kid so.. seems fitting to enter and leave on that note. Awesome question


----------



## cc64 (Jun 22, 2015)

The theme from Benny Hill.

Half joking.

This is a very Cinematic way of seeing death IMO ; ) Thinking that you would want to listen to music before dying... I'm not sure it's how this happens...

I saw my mother take her last breath and, believe me, no music has been written yet that could come close to accompanying this moment adequately. For me...

The funeral, that's something else, i asked the organist to play Albinoni's Adagio in G minor, not very original but this music is really powerful in that context. If we had the budget, i would have asked for Samuel Barber's Adagio played by a full orchestra!

Best,

Claude


----------



## SXJohn (Jun 23, 2015)

Hmmm! Difficult, there are so many candidates.

How about Urlicht from Mahler II, or for a complete contrast, the opening of Bach's St John passion. "Herr! ... Herr! ... Herr!"

With you cc64 on the emotional impact of the passing of someone when you are close by.
I tried to help my neighbour's wife move her husband on a bed after he had collapsed partly on to it, in his home. 
I felt him "depart" as I lifted him. 
That moment is still with me more than two years later, and it wasn't someone that I knew that well.

Regards,
John.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Waywyn (Jun 23, 2015)

Andrajas @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Meshuggah - I Am Colossus




DUDE! =o


I would probably most likely to prefer to die around 4:11 of this track:


----------



## olajideparis (Jun 23, 2015)

Ride of the Valkyries or Wotan's Farewell from Die Walkure.


----------



## SergeD (Jun 23, 2015)

La danse des canards 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNZbMobnxlw

So i'll be happy to leave this planet :mrgreen:


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 23, 2015)

Here is something I never want to hear again before I die
It makes me want to throw up.
https://youtu.be/upuTFF9qyp8


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 23, 2015)

Waywyn @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Andrajas @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Meshuggah - I Am Colossus
> ...





Haha! With this music, you would most likely forget about dying, and just start to headbang


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jun 23, 2015)

rayinstirling @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Here is something I never want to hear again before I die
> It makes me want to throw up.
> https://youtu.be/upuTFF9qyp8


You're lucky you don't live in my house, You'd be cleaning up vomit all the time.  I love that old music and those good singers.


----------



## Farkle (Jun 23, 2015)

jtnyc @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Awaken by Yes - 1977



Absolutely! If I'm still alive after that, I'd follow that with "As Sure as Eggs is Eggs" Ending section from Supper's Ready ( Genesis, 1972). 

Mike


----------



## CathodeRay (Jun 23, 2015)

Bach. Any Bach. Preferably an Adagio in a Cantata. :cry:


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 23, 2015)

Farkle @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> jtnyc @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Awaken by Yes - 1977
> ...



Another of my all time favs, but considering I am dying and it's my last, I'd opt for it in it's entirety. What a track!


----------



## Farkle (Jun 23, 2015)

jtnyc @ Tue Jun 23 said:


> Farkle @ Tue Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > jtnyc @ Wed Jun 17 said:
> ...



Agreed. The one-two punch of Awaken and Supper's Ready is hard to beat. I think I've found the closing paragraph to my living will...

Awaken and Supper's Ready on Repeat, in my hospital room, until I pass... 

Mike


----------



## Amey Ghule (Jun 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf_KXyMaoB8

Particularly this version....
For me it would be the perfect 'Elevator' music for the journey to the Heavens above....


----------



## H.R. (Jun 24, 2015)

Festival by Sigur Ros:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWMDfJEkQDs


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 24, 2015)

Mahler 2


----------



## efiebke (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow! This is the first type of topic for discussion that I've seen on ANY bulletin board. Very cool!

A little background. I have been a nurse for 23+ years. During that time, I've gently and respectfully held many-a-hand as each individual drew their last breath. Often, there was music played during the dying process. I am certain that the music helped sooth the spirit of the individual who was dying. Just as important, the music helped sooth the frightened and mourning friends and family members who were being left behind. As I am certain that you all know, music is such a powerful force in creating a calm and peaceful atmosphere.

Now . . . to answer the question of this thread. I would want to listen to my own music. It is not that I think that my music is great. Rather, the process of writing and sequencing my compositions brings me much joy and peace of heart. When I die, I do hope to be surrounded by my family members who will be left behind. I wish to share with them the joy and peace that my compositions have given me throughout the decades with the hope of giving THEM that same measure of calmness during what will be a most unsettling time.


----------



## Gregg Chmara (Oct 3, 2015)

If I might introduce a bit of light waggishness here -- if I knew I would not expire until the end, I would like to hear all of Wagner's Ring Cycle -- followed by the very last piece I would like to hear if I could not have it dovetailed to extend my time on earth-- Die Fledermaus by J. Strauss (preferably in English.)

Complexity followed by melodic simplicity, epitomizing to me, the best of two genres of opera.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 3, 2015)

Silence.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 3, 2015)

"Our Father" by Nikolai Kedrov.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 3, 2015)

Highway to hell

AC DC


----------



## dgburns (Oct 3, 2015)

can't believe no one said "stairway to heaven "..........or maybe "highway to hell" ???
or maybe that Wagner idea is not bad,or maybe "it's the end of the world as we know it"....

um....Am I dead yet?

no?

ok well how about "everybody wants to rule the world" or......"bridge over troubled water" or...


----------



## dgburns (Oct 3, 2015)

you just beat me to highway to hell as I was typing LOL


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 3, 2015)

Elliot Carter, String Quartet N. 3


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 3, 2015)

_Suite bergamasque_, Claire de lune


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 3, 2015)

jtnyc said:


> Awaken by Yes - 1977



not to hijack the thread but in case I chose Awaken I'd need to know what the count" for the circle patterns is in the last movement so I wouldn't be trying to count it!!...any help?


----------



## bbunker (Oct 3, 2015)

"Glück das mir Verbleib" from _Die Tote Stadt._


----------



## korgoasys (Oct 4, 2015)

Ave Verum Corpus K618 Mozart. It's only 46 bars long written on 17th June 1791, 6 months before he died. He was visiting his wife Constanze.in Baden, Germany. Starts in D major, goes through F and back to D major. If ever you want to be half way to heaven with the simplicity of harmony to carry you there, just listen. It's about 3 minutes long, that's all, depending on your preferred tempo. If anyone hasn't heard it, just for me (!) try YouTube. Take it for what it is. It's not necessarily everyone's cup of tea, I grant you but go on, just this once. If anyone's had the pleasure of singing it as I have done a number of times and especially in cathedrals, that's an added bonus. 

 Patrick


----------



## Rex282 (Oct 4, 2015)

On 2nd thought I'm gonna go with Beethovens 10th.....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2015)

Seriously, I'd want Beethoven's opus 132 before my death, and Rainbow's "Catch the Rainbow" (from live in Dusseldorf '76) played at the funeral.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 4, 2015)

Another one for Wagner's Ring Cycle . That at least guarantees me of a slightly extended life . But maybe that would backfire on me and I'd want to go much faster , and more often than not it would always be a piece from Beethoven , but in this moment in time my heart is draw to Mozart - Concerto For Flute And Harp 2nd Movement.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Another one for Wagner's Ring Cycle . That at least guarantees me of a slightly extended life . But maybe that would backfire on me and I'd want to go much faster , and more often than not it would always be a piece from Beethoven , but in this moment in time my heart is draw to Mozart - Concerto For Flute And Harp 2nd Movement.



For me the Ring cycle is a piece I _live_ with, gaining wonderful things from it with each listen (same with Tristan und Isolde). But that's just me.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2015)

Depends what mood I'm in. If I'm going out in a blaze of glory, then it's The Rite of Spring, without a doubt.

If I need something quiet in the background, then it's a toss up between Gorecki's 3rd Symphony, Arvo Part's Miserere, and the Goldberg Variations.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 4, 2015)

...ooh, or Taverner's 'The Protecting Veil.'


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 4, 2015)

Parsifal666 said:


> For me the Ring cycle is a piece I _live_ with, gaining wonderful things from it with each listen (same with Tristan und Isolde). But that's just me.


Indeed , Wagner is one of a few composers I have been through an obsessive period with and there's a lifetime of discovery within his Opera's . I have a number of his scores and can happily just listen and read through the parts and admire the magic .


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2015)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Indeed , Wagner is one of a few composers I have been through an obsessive period with and there's a lifetime of discovery within his Opera's . I have a number of his scores and can happily just listen and read through the parts and admire the magic .


 
Oh, that's something I am well acquainted with. One of those things that helps to make life seem worth living, at least for me. 

Or, I'll just grab a dvd performance of one of his operas, crank the surround, get comfortable, close my eyes, and love life.


----------



## tokatila (Oct 4, 2015)

Hummel gets the rockets.


----------



## mpalenik (Oct 4, 2015)

Parsifal666 said:


> Oh, that's something I am well acquainted with. One of those things that helps to make life seem worth living, at least for me.
> 
> Or, I'll just grab a dvd performance of one of his operas, crank the surround, get comfortable, close my eyes, and love life.


I watched the entire ring cycle over the course of about a week a month back on the Met Opera on demand (from the 2011 production). Although I loved Das Rheingold and Die Walkure, the character of Siegmund annoys me a lot, despite the technical challenges of singing the role, and by the time I was about half way through Gottedammerung, I was ready for it to be over.

That being said, I'm living in DC at the moment, and they're doing the ring cycle this spring. I'm going to get tickets at the very least for Die Walkure. My home town of Chicago is also doing a ring cycle next year, and I usually see 4-6 operas at the Chicago lyric every year, so I'm looking forward to that as well.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 4, 2015)

mpalenik said:


> I watched the entire ring cycle over the course of about a week a month back on the Met Opera on demand (from the 2011 production). Although I loved Das Rheingold and Die Walkure, the character of Siegmund annoys me a lot, despite the technical challenges of singing the role, and by the time I was about half way through Gottedammerung, I was ready for it to be over.
> 
> That being said, I'm living in DC at the moment, and they're doing the ring cycle this spring. I'm going to get tickets at the very least for Die Walkure. My home town of Chicago is also doing a ring cycle next year, and I usually see 4-6 operas at the Chicago lyric every year, so I'm looking forward to that as well.



You are a very lucky person. I never have seen any of Wagner's operas live.

Wagner and mid-to-late era Beethoven wrote the majority of what I listen to for Art music (though most recently I've been spending tons of time with Maestri Zimmer, Bartok, and Penderecki).


----------



## sharmayelverton (Dec 28, 2015)

I think Mozart's requiem would be a strong candidate.


----------



## coprhead6 (Dec 30, 2015)

Push the lethal dose of morphene at the end of Mahler 2


----------



## Lilainjil (Dec 30, 2015)

An Ending (Ascent) - Brian Eno. From Apollo.
Fantasia On a Theme of Thomas Tallis - Vaughan Williams. 

Also that transcendent Sigur Ros piece featuring the dance group in ultra slow-mo in the Icelandic landscape. The name escapes me.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 30, 2015)

Axis Bold as Love for me thanks


----------



## Russell Moran (Dec 30, 2015)

The sound of the sea/forest = nature.


----------



## nineofkings (Dec 30, 2015)

sharmayelverton said:


> I think Mozart's requiem would be a strong candidate.


This. I was surprised nobody suggested it yet


----------



## micrologus (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## lachrimae (Dec 30, 2015)

Billboard Reggae #1 for the week of Oct 30th, 2073. 100yrs oughta do er. Reggae because... why not


----------



## sharmayelverton (Dec 30, 2015)

nineofkings said:


> This. I was surprised nobody suggested it yet


It kind of seems like the obvious choice (which is perhaps why no one mentioned it before), however, it really would fit the occasion well. I get shivers every time I listen to it, even after all these years.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a two-fer, before and after 
"A Host of Seraphim" by Dead Can Dance, before
"Got to Get Better in a Little While" by Derek and the Dominos at the wake


----------



## Near Decision (Dec 31, 2015)

If I were only left with a couple choices...

Before: "*Season 2 Title Screen*" by Leila Wilson (my favourite non-orchestral composer)
After: "Susurros" by Fox Amoore


----------



## arielblacksmith (Jan 1, 2016)

Who wants to live forever- Queen, irony or not that was the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jan 2, 2016)

The last piece I wrote.
(And by that I mean the last piece I wrote before dying.)
Did I win?


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 2, 2016)

Beethoven's Waldstein 3rd movement, and Sanctus from Bach B minor mass. It will be a happy ending for me to celebrate life and where I'm headed next.

I'll probably write the music for my funeral if I'm able to, as a parting gift to those who knew me.


----------



## jules (Jan 2, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Nothing
> I'll be too busy telling my wife how to make espresso on her own correctly up until my last breath. Go ahead and put those New Order records on after I'm dead. Don't leave that toaster oven on. You cannot drive my car. Music will just get in the way.


Lol. Ennio morricone, for a few dollars more (carillon theme)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 3, 2016)

Yea, that might go well as underscore.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 3, 2016)

This thread makes me think of the Euthanasia scene from the cult classic 70's film, Soylent Green. Listen to the medley of classical music that the character listens to before he dies. Can you name them?


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 3, 2016)

Lead me to your door...


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 3, 2016)

The Harlem Shake.

Just kidding, probably "Heart" from TJ. Seems fitting:


----------



## rJames (Jan 3, 2016)

Anything...as long as angels are singing.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 4, 2016)

Mahler: Resurrection


----------



## Suganthan (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## dcoscina (Jan 4, 2016)

The Farewell from Mahlers Song of the Earth


----------



## TGV (Jan 5, 2016)

ScarletJerry said:


> Can you name them?


When the images start: Beethoven 6, and Peer Gynt (Morgenstimmung).


----------



## H.R. (Jan 5, 2016)

Smetana, Moldau.


----------



## fastlanephil (Jan 20, 2016)

Kraftwerk-Morgenspaziiergang


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beethoven opus 132, the "Heiliger Dankesang". Everything (and I mean _everything_) else pales, especially in those circumstances imo.


----------



## Vik (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe Come, Sweat Death?
https://itunes.apple.com/no/album/come-sweet-death-komm-susser/id193518760?i=193519130


----------



## Guffy (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Raindog (Jan 25, 2016)

"Last Christmas" from Wham. Makes dying much easier. Alternatively anything from Kylie Minogue. Always makes me want to be deaf or dead.


----------



## Vin (Jan 25, 2016)

Wouldn't mind if this one was the last in my playlist...


----------



## Michael Rajecki (Jan 25, 2016)

Last of the Wilds by Nightwish

I can listen to this song at any point in time and it'll make me happier.


----------



## mwarsell (Jan 28, 2016)

A lot of options:

I'd go for: Yes - And You And I

or Schubert - Piano Trio in E Flat, op. 100

or Bach has some great tunes as well. Mass in B minor?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 28, 2016)

Taps?

I guess that's for after you die.

And what's the name of the melody that goes A-- A- A A-- C- D D- A A- G# A-----?


----------



## YuHirà (Jan 28, 2016)

I love this piece so much! In my opinion, it's one of the best Requiem ever written!

But I have to confess I hesitated over picking this other one


----------



## TGV (Jan 28, 2016)

YuHirà said:


> But I have to confess I hesitated over picking this other one


I like O Magnum Mysterium too, although I find it a bit campy. My preferred version is that of Lumen Valo. Eight excellent voices in a wonderful balance.


----------

